# Tank Exploding?! SOS



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

I recently discovered a bulging air pock in the silicon in my 33g!?The bulge is about 7mm in diameter!
I know that It was not there when I bought it two years ago.
I poked on it, and it feels like i can pop it with a needle, which I don't dare doing so!!!
I'm so worried that it's gona explode. I don't understand how air pressure could develop in the silicon!? Who should I do!?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If it is not leaking already, it's probably nothing to worry about. I don' think that will ever cause a blow out.

It could be some small pocket trap in there during curing. Your heater close by might have caused it to expand. If it makes you feel better, lower the water, clean around the spot, cut the bubble and put a small bit of silicon over the same spot.


----------



## Jacko (Feb 26, 2011)

Pop it dude!


----------



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

gklaw said:


> If it is not leaking already, it's probably nothing to worry about. I don' think that will ever cause a blow out.
> 
> It could be some small pocket trap in there during curing. Your heater close by might have caused it to expand. If it makes you feel better, lower the water, clean around the spot, cut the bubble and put a small bit of silicon over the same spot.


I'm just afraid it i expands any further. It might affect the seal between the glass. Are these growing bubble in silicon common?


----------



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

Jacko said:


> Pop it dude!


totally tempted to squeeze it!... but can afford to regret it if i does cause a leak. 33 g of water travels far....


----------



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

The air pocket seems to be pressurize... I was inspecting it closely, it doesn't seem to be causing the silicon to detach from the glass.

If I choose to leave it. I'm afraid that if it keep growing bigger, it might start causing the silicon to detach from the glass. leading to a leak.
On the other hand, If I choose to poke it with a needle. to let out the pressure so it won't grow further. I'm afraid that it might pop like a balloon and rip across the silicon. thus causing a leak.

To pop or not to pop, that's the question.

Anyone have experience with this? it's driving me nuts seeing that stupid bubble!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Trust us. Pop it or worry yourself nut 

You will feel better after you pop it.


----------



## danielna1141 (Aug 21, 2010)

definitely re-silicone that. and silicone is pretty resilient so it wont rip across your tank


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

idk im definetly not an expert but is the a heater beside it? try moving it away from the bubble. maybe the gases in the bubble are expanding from warming up? might be  you never know!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I sat to be safe drain the tank till its below the bubble and pop it, but then you do dont stick the needle all the way through, when you refill it, the pressure of the water pushing on the silicone should cause it to seal.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It really is not a balloon and I don't think to will "pop". 

I would cut it out carefully with a small sharp scissors and ouch up with silicon if necessary.


----------



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

Seems like fixing it would be a fairly big operation!! I'll have to almost drain all the water since the bubble almost near the bottom 15% of the tank.

Does new silicon stick to old silicon? because i remember some thread saying that new silicon would not adhere to old silicon? Is that true?

Btw typical aquarium silicon can be applied to the tank when it moist?? does it not have to be applied in dry condition?? will it cure under water? if it top up the water soon after applying the silicon?


----------

